# Verify installation of Spitfire BBC Orchestra



## mcihelka (May 5, 2020)

Hi everyone, after about 30 hours of downloading and "optimizing" I have finally got Spitfire's BBC Orchestra installed. I'm anxious - it's my first big sample library purchase, after weeks of consideration, and I don't know quite what to expect.

The installation had a couple of hiccups. First the Strings library didn't download at all, even though I'm sure it was selected for downloading. But I was able to "reset" it, and then it downloaded. Then there were download interruptions, which could well be my ISP. My past experiences with incomplete or corrupted downloads still haunt me. Would anyone be willing to check their installation of BBC Orchestra and verify my file counts / folder sizes? Here's what I got, for version 1.0.8:

*Spitfire Audio - BBC Symphony Orchestra\Samples\_Brass*
Files: 3322
Size: 91,856,308,307 bytes

*Spitfire Audio - BBC Symphony Orchestra\Samples\_Percussion*
Files: 4515
Size: 83,149,381,864 bytes

*Spitfire Audio - BBC Symphony Orchestra\Samples\_Strings*
Files: 6724
Size: 250,477,358,744 bytes

*Spitfire Audio - BBC Symphony Orchestra\Samples\_Woodwinds*
Files: 4244
Size: 140,406,081,652 bytes

Cheers,

Michal


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Dec 5, 2020)

Did you notice any difference in performance after optimizing?


----------



## mcihelka (Dec 12, 2020)

EpicEsquire said:


> Did you notice any difference in performance after optimizing?


I did optimize all my libraries, and I admit I can't feel any difference in load times or performance. I've got the library on a pretty fast NVMe SSD though, perhaps the benefit would be more felt on traditional hard drives?


----------



## mcihelka (Dec 12, 2020)

My question is moot now, since the library has gone through a couple of updates now and the file counts/sizes have changed. The whole library seems to be working fine though, so I'm not worried. If something was missing or corrupt I'm sure the VSTi UI would say so (or I'd hear it lol).


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Dec 12, 2020)

mcihelka said:


> I did optimize all my libraries, and I admit I can't feel any difference in load times or performance. I've got the library on a pretty fast NVMe SSD though, perhaps the benefit would be more felt on traditional hard drives?




I noticed the LABS libraries do not have an "optimise" option - should I assume they are either too small to make this worthwhile or they are already optimised?


----------



## mcihelka (Dec 13, 2020)

EpicEsquire said:


> I noticed the LABS libraries do not have an "optimise" option - should I assume they are either too small tomato this worthwhile or they are already optimised?


Good point, I just installed the latest LABS download Guitar Harmonics and there's no optimise button on it. A mystery. Sorry I can't shed light on it for you, but I shall also assume that they are either not worth optimising or already optimised.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Dec 15, 2020)

mcihelka said:


> Good point, I just installed the latest LABS download Guitar Harmonics and there's no optimise button on it. A mystery. Sorry I can't shed light on it for you, but I shall also assume that they are either not worth optimising or already optimised.



I’ve had all the LABS for a while now and every now and then one or two will get ‘optimised’ - never have noticed an operational difference though


----------



## Nate Johnson (Dec 15, 2020)

If anything my Spitfire App always wants me to download LABS libraries I’ve already downloaded. I always just do it to clear the que, and never has it been a problem in use - I think the app is a tad buggy.

whats interesting is right now I’m in the middle of swapping computers - I reconnected my BBCSO Core/Discovery libraries, but don’t see a way to actually download the Spitfire Player plugin, so I guess I just need to copy it over from my old computer (had to run off to work before I was able to try it). I’m assuming that will work, but if anyone else wants to chime in with their experience...


----------

